# [WTS] St. Croix Mojo Surf MSS106MM2: 10'6" ¾-4oz. Brand new with tags



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

All,

I'm clearing up space. Every item posted below is OBO- so feel free to send me an offer. If you'd like to buy multiple items, please reach out to me to get a discount- it only makes sense for both of us.

On this one, I added a butt cap too. Rod is NWT.

No shipping, but willing to drive a decent bit to deliver if you live near any interesting fishing / camping / hiking / mountain biking areas. If you have any question whether I'd be willing to make the drive, I promise I won't bite if you ask! Home base is 28805.

Price is $200 OBO.

-Mike


----------

